# Papa John’s. Tips?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So there I was, innocently swiping TikToks trying to fall asleep, when I come upon a dude claiming he ordered from PJ’s and tipped in-app. When the driver arrived, he turned out to be a DoorDasher. Guy took his pizza, thanked him and is saying “I saw the guy clearly deflated and dissapointed. Does Papa John’s not give them the tip?”

So my question to you is: do they not?!? That’s so not cool!

Comment section was saying (a) they keep the tip and (b) the usual “this is why I never tip in-app”.

The latter really pisses me off. Because PJ is giving the customers a legit reason not to tip in-app.

Mind you: they pordered from PJ’s website, not through DD. So it’s notso much DD’s fault.

If true, drivers should boycott PJ’s. I don’t drive for them ever as it is, so to me this is just curiosity.

In hindsight, this is why I stopped ordering for Pizza Hut: they tacked on a delivery fee, none of which went to the driver. So what are you charging me for?!? You can afford the gas.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If they are keeping the Tips and proven then this will give companies like PJ a massive black eye…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If they are keeping the Tips and proven then this will give companies like PJ a massive black eye…


In general, PJ's deserves a massive black hole!!!
Haven't picked up from them since I reported the local store. Almost 6 months now.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I always meet the driver and make sure they're covered in cash. (not literally)
I'm thankful they're doing me favor when I'm dead tired or ran out of time and people are coming over, etc. Drivers are awesome.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I always meet the driver and make sure they're covered in cash. (not literally)
> I'm thankful they're doing me favor when I'm dead tired or ran out of time and people are coming over, etc. Drivers are awesome.


That wasn’t my point though. My point was that PJ’s keeps tips that were made online and not sharing with outsourced deliveries. So they can deliver their own pizza if they want to keep the tip


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Tips? Oh there won't be any money. But...


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I think they share the tip or they wouldn't get their food delivered reliably.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*Papa John’s. Tips?*

Tip #1: Don’t pick up Papa Johns
Tip#2: Don’t eat Papa Johns
Tip#3: If you do eat Papa Johns make sure you have access to a bathroom in 40 minutes
Tip#4: Don’t ever eat Papa Johns and Chipotle in the same day.
Tip#5: Papa Johns sells really cheap pizza, what makes you think the tip will be bigger than the pizza?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> *Papa John’s. Tips?*
> 
> Tip #1: Don’t pick up Papa Johns
> Tip#2: Don’t eat Papa Johns
> ...


I have never tried Papa John’s, nor have the desire to.

As for the tips, I’m not speaking of their amount, I’m speaking of their apparently keeping tips made online when outsourcing deliveries. Just asking folks about their experience if they have it.

I generally stay away from pizza, though understand it’s nice deliveries on occasion.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Papa John's is my preferred of the major chains.

But, as pertains to OP, I dont get them often on Eats, but ill keep an eye out.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I have never tried Papa John’s, nor have the desire to.
> 
> As for the tips, I’m not speaking of their amount, I’m speaking of their apparently keeping tips made online when outsourcing deliveries. Just asking folks about their experience if they have it.
> 
> I generally stay away from pizza, though understand it’s nice deliveries on occasion.


Before I address Papa John's specifically I'll say that it's very long overdue for a govt crackdown on the tip theft that occurs 24/7 in this country. I have no doubt that every year BILLIONS of dollars in tips never get to the people they were intended for. "Diverting" tips away from their intended recipients shouldn't just be a civil violation, it should be a criminal violation as well.

To answer your question about Papa John's, any combination of the following could be occurring...

1) Papa John's screens all third party delivery orders that come in, keeping the desirable ones and dumping the garbage ones onto Doordash and other delivery services.

2) Papa John's steals some or all of the tips from third party orders.

3) Third party order companies such as Chow Now steal some or all of the tips from orders before forwarding the orders onto Doordash and other delivery services.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

This is why I don't pick up orders that don't show a tip. I never take it for granted that I will get tipped after drop-off. I'm not a waiter, I'm a driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I always meet the driver and make sure they're covered in cash. (not literally)
> I'm thankful they're doing me favor when I'm dead tired or ran out of time and people are coming over, etc. Drivers are awesome.


Do you flash them at the door?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Do you flash them at the door?


Nobody wants to see a wrinkly old dried-up worm that's suffered years of neglect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Nobody wants to see a wrinkly old dried-up worm that's suffered years of neglect.


You would be surprised.  It is a sick world out there.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

In general, these pizza places can send any orders that they don't want to do to DoorDash. This is usually the low tippers and no tippers and or orders that they just have sitting around because the drivers are busy. I've seen Pizza Hut orders come from the Pizza Hut location that I used to work at pay anywhere from $4-9. That's a $5 tip and that did seem to be the average tip when I worked there. There are just very few of those that they send to DD and I decline most pizza places.

The big payouts come from places like Parry's pizza and other places like that. I've had $70 payouts from Parry's before, the last was $64 going to a car dealership. They ordered 10 18" pizzas.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would guess that what's happening is that the tips added to a PJ order if you go through their site are being given to the employees of PJ's. I know that there are a few restaurants that allow you to add a tip and that goes to their staff. Very misleading but the answer is simply don't take these deliveries.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Nobody wants to see a wrinkly old dried-up worm that's suffered years of neglect.


Or self abuse as it were....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Nobody wants to see a wrinkly old dried-up worm that's suffered years of neglect.





FLKeys said:


> You would be surprised.  It is a sick world out there.


I got a wrinkly old dried up wifey that likes it that way.
Or ... so she says.


----------

